# Looking for suggestions.



## angelic00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Budget: About $1000-$1250 USD

Brands: Only highly trusted quality brands. (e.g: eVGA or XFX for Video)

Multitasking: Most likely? A lot. I multitask on my poor little single-cored comp a lot and it's under a lot of stress ^.^ lol

Gaming: Yes. Counter-Strike: Source, L4D, Assassin's Creed/AC 2, Modern Warfare 2, GRID, FEAR2, Far Cry 2, Crysis, World of Warcraft

Calculations: Video editing and photoshopping at the most for youtube and such.

Overclocking: No.

Storage: Maybe 1TB? Games, Music, Videos, Etc.

Legacy Support: No.

Operating System: Windows XP Professional

Case: Anything flashy, trustworthy, and decently priced.

Accessories: Keyboard and Headset. Don't think I'll be replacing my diamondback 3g anytime soon.

Recycled Components: Maybe my Dynex 5.1 Sound card. Doubt it though, it's not that great.

Monitor: Anything that supports 1920x1080 (1080p HD) with an HDMI (Video card must have an HDMI too)

Stores: Newegg, Tigerdirect

Location: United States

Thanks in advance for your suggestions ^.^


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Have a look here see what you think, this will help you in the right direction


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Here's another thread with some more up to date configurations.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/open-suggestion-for-a-computer-build-437135.html


----------



## angelic00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Aww, c'mon guys. I wanna see your specific suggestions.

I already cooked something up on newegg using the wishlist feature, but I wanna see if I can fish something out for about the same price that's better.

What I made consists on a AMD Phenom II x4 3.2GHz, NVIDIA GeForce 9 9800 GT+, 4GB of RAM, and a 750W Power Supply from Corsair.

I wanna see your suggestions though.

My build was roughly $900.

C'mon guys, throw your suggestions in!

We can make a computer together! :laugh:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

CPU - AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=Phenom_II_x4_965-_-19-103-727-_-Product
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...378&cm_re=Gigabyte_AM3-_-13-128-378-_-Product
RAM - OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82&cm_re=4GB_DDR3_1600-_-20-227-482-_-Product
Graphics card - XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0447&cm_re=Radeon_5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product
Power supply - SeaSonic X650:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...88&cm_re=Seasonic_650W-_-17-151-088-_-Product
Case - Antec 300:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...129042&cm_re=Antec_300-_-11-129-042-_-Product
Hard drive - WD Caviar Black 1TB:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284&Tpk=Caviar Black 1TB
DVD drive - LiteOn DVD burner:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Liteon_dvd_burner_SATA-_-27-106-339-_-Product
OS - Windows 7 Home Premium x64 OEM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...54&cm_re=Windows_7_OEM-_-32-116-754-_-Product


TOTAL: $1,108.87


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok here is what I had put together using phenomIIx2 550 cpu with ddr2 memory

CPU Phenom II X2 550 black http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680 102.00
Motherboard GIGABYTE GA-MA785G-UD3H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128395 89.99
Ram G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231219 94.99
Video SAPPHIRE 100296HDMI Radeon HD 4670 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102855 79.99
psu CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 99.99
Case Antec Three Hundred Black http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042 54.95
HDD Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319 74.99
CD/DVD LG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 22X DVD-R 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136167 28.99
OS Windows 7 home premium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754 104.99

Total cost is 730.88 with out shipping


----------



## angelic00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice builds guys. Looking great, except... Dblanchard... the Memory FSB and the Motherboard FSB are different -- compatibility issue.

this isn't just for me! It's also for other users looking for help finding a good build too!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is incompatible about the Mobo & RAM? Gigabyte lists DDR2 1066/800 as the standard RAM for the GA-MA785G-UD3H Mobo and Dblanchard1278 linked to DDR2 800 RAM.


----------



## angelic00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What is incompatible about the Mobo & RAM? Gigabyte lists DDR2 1066/800 as the standard RAM for the GA-MA785G-UD3H Mobo and Dblanchard1278 linked to DDR2 800 RAM.


The motherboard listed 1333 and 1066, not 1066 and 800.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

FSB =/= RAM. My FSB is 1600MHz, but my RAM is 1000MHz.

800MHz RAM will work on that mobo just fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't know what list you are getting your RAM information from.
Newegg stats: Memory Standard DDR2 1333(O.C.) / 1066 / 800
Gigabytes stats: Support for DDR2 1333(O.C.) /1066/800 MHz memory modules 
DDR2 800 & 16066 are the standard.


----------



## angelic00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyree said:


> I don't know what list you are getting your RAM information from.
> Newegg stats: Memory Standard DDR2 1333(O.C.) / 1066 / 800
> Gigabytes stats: Support for DDR2 1333(O.C.) /1066/800 MHz memory modules
> DDR2 800 & 16066 are the standard.


Hmm. That's odd. Because I'm looking at Dblanchard's setup and the memory standard is 1333/1066 on the motherboard and the ram speed is 800 mhz...


----------



## deahamlet (Dec 20, 2009)

I have no idea where you are looking... clicked on the link to the motherboard in Dblanchard's setup and here's what newegg says:

Memory Standard DDR2 1333(O.C.) / 1066 / 800

Pretty clear, no?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok is it the 1333 O.C that is throwing you off? that's when you over clock your 1066 memory to 1333 hence the O.C. in the meory standerd listing and at the end is the 800 that I listed. stating fastest to slowest speed the board supports.


----------



## angelic00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmm. I still don't get anything more than 1066 and 800 for memory standards when I look at the motherboard on newegg.

Might be my network failing to load everything. Guess I need to reset my router again. :/


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Try an F5 when you're at the specs, it definitely says 1333(O.C.).
btw, that means it will run with 1333Mhz. memory installed, but in order to 
get the ram to that speed, overclocking is required. If you were to OC 1066 
memory to 1333, it would not be long for this world. 

As always, check with the ram manufacturer's configurator, make sure you get 
the exact model you need for guaranteed compatability.


----------

